# Lowest Static New beetle



## Skaterxjimi (Jul 9, 2008)

Ive Been Searching For Thread Related to this and cant find one so Whats everyones fender to ground measurements? 

Mine is 22.5 on 205/45/17 

Mk4 jetta/golf fenders are not the same measurement.


----------



## GabeIV (Oct 13, 2011)

omgzzz ftg


----------



## jolf43 (May 10, 2011)

i never see any new beetles on here and they dont look bad slammed. props:thumbup:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Skaterxjimi said:


> Mk4 jetta/golf fenders are not the same measurement.


 then why did you post it in mk4 section? theres a NB section


----------



## jolf43 (May 10, 2011)

DFWSKATE said:


> then why did you post it in mk4 section? theres a NB section


 that must be why i never see them lawl


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

FAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLL wtf :facepalm: 

dick measuring contest FTW and ive seen bagged ones before BTW


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

jolf43 said:


> i never see any new beetles on here and they dont look bad slammed. props:thumbup:


 Because they aren' :laugh:t MK4's.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

criley76 said:


> FAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLL wtf :facepalm:
> 
> dick measuring contest FTW and ive seen bagged ones before BTW


 He said static newb.


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks sick man! Never see stanced beetles.:thumbup:


----------



## Imscottmkay2 (Feb 26, 2009)

pretty sure ive seen this parked around catonsville md a while back, def made me rubber neck :thumbup:


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

Evil_Panda said:


> He said static newb.


 ooops


----------



## steinosaur (Oct 15, 2009)

is that a porsche?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

it's nice. still hate beetles


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

-EuroDub- said:


> Looks sick man! Never see stanced beetles.:thumbup:


 Ross' was legit before he sold it to Brandon.


----------



## VRsexALLDAY (Aug 29, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## blankie (May 7, 2011)

:beer: 

I like seeing beetles around this forum


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

This is my friends Beetle, dont know his ftg though


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

Skaterxjimi said:


> Mk4 jetta/golf fenders are not the same measurement.





DFWSKATE said:


> then why did you post it in mk4 section? theres a NB section


x2, wtfux? :screwy:


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

DFWSKATE said:


> Ross' was legit before he sold it to Brandon.


Hmmm.. Either way Stanced beetles= Win in my book lol


----------



## Skaterxjimi (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks! still looking for some more static beetles!!


----------



## Skaterxjimi (Jul 9, 2008)

i posted on here because there isnt as much hate as in the mk4 forums. Love the hate :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Some MK4 content so this doesn't get locked so quickly.

Old:


----------



## Skaterxjimi (Jul 9, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: Looks good 8v turbo?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Skaterxjimi said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Looks good 8v turbo?


Yes.


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

My daily driven static bt bug from nyc


----------



## xcrashx (Mar 20, 2009)

Need moar/ better pics. Also want to see turbo setup


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Www.staystetti.com


----------



## xcrashx (Mar 20, 2009)

Well i was looking for more of the OPs car but thanks! your car is amazing :heart:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

sumtenzfunky said:


> Www.staystetti.com


 Very nice, amazingly enough.....very similar to the direction I am heading with my Turbo S. 

Suspension :thumbup: perfect 

I wondered what the roof insert would look like with a black carbon fibre vinyl wrap :thumbup: 

I also was looking at a set of e-code headlights with the black bezels, but wasn't sure how they would turn out on the reflex silver...nice to see they look awesome...another :thumbup: 

I went with 17" Porsche twists, but I think I'm going to have to ramp them up to 18" versions next year as from some angles they don't look visually big enough under the bulging Bug fenders. 

Can't wait to get a suspension on this beast, would love to have it as low as yours..... 









The BT setup will come eventually, but that could take a while longer...APR Stg 1 for now... 

Props to yours though....VERY doable on a reasonable budget.......:beer:


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks man!!!but damn i wish i started off as a turbo s instead..it wouldve saved me a $hit load of time and head ach sourcing the front and rear hah...your car looks great on the porsche twist but just some advice..if i was to do it again i wouldo definatly go [email protected] coilovers for the big comfort settings..my ride is currently jawbreaking :-(


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Good to know...thanks for the heads up


----------



## RamseyZack (May 4, 2012)

Whats up guys I was wondering what lowering kits you guys are using to stance the bugs ive looked at all the stuff going on under mine and it looks a little more complicated then other cars ive done I want to slam my 1999 nb but are there anytime kits with camber and everything I need? And says the best way to go? It has to be clean! Cause everyone around here doesnt think it can be done..


----------

